# Midnight Blue and Barbados Blue strut tower brace sale!!!



## BMR Sales (Feb 12, 2009)

We are currently trying to clear our inventory of some items. I have a 8 Midnight Blue and 1 Barbados Blue BMR strut tower braces left and need to get them out of here. These limited number of strut tower braces will be sold at 40% off the retail price which means they will be priced $133.17. To get this pricing you must be a GTOForum.com member and must be order directly through us either online or over the phone. If you order online put your screen name in the notes section that way the pricing can be adjusted when the order is processed.

7 Midnight Blue strut tower braces- $133.17 plus shipping 
1 Barbados Blue strut tower brace - $133.17 plus shipping


----------



## BMR Sales (Feb 12, 2009)

We only have a few of these left. This is an awesome deal!!!


----------



## BMR Sales (Feb 12, 2009)

We only have a few of these bars left. If they are not the right color you can always sand them and repaint them the color of your choice. Also our drive shaft safety loop sale will be ending soon so if you need a loop now is the time to get one at a great price.


----------

